# Mod / Admin appreciation thread



## toadsworthy (Apr 28, 2015)

So it seems like it was an especially stressful day for the people who selflessly run the forum and I wanted to make a thread to show everyone's gratefulness for the things you do!   

i will start with the obvious thanks for destroying the spambot that attacked today!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you mighty forum overlords for everything that you do to keep this place going strong. ^^ You are appreciated!


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you mods and admins for making Bell Tree awesome!


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 28, 2015)

THANKS MODS AND ADMINS!
You guys are awesome.


----------



## Raffy (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you mods for making our community a better place ^^

no seriously thank you for dealing with the spam


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 28, 2015)

how funny would it have been if I had put this in the wrong room and made them fix it... lol


----------



## Javocado (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks staff for doing yo thang.
Appreciate it.
I can't wait for the day til' I'm Modocado, so keep my seat warm.


----------



## roseflower (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you for your time and effort, TBT is a great community!


----------



## SharJoY (Apr 28, 2015)

I too thank the staff.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Seriously mods & admins, you guys are awesome! Especially when you had to deal with like 18 pages of spam this morning. 

And thank you for making these forums so awesome in the first place! ^.^


----------



## kassie (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you TBT staff for all that you do!  It's much appreciated by most.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 28, 2015)

tbh thank you for banning oath. 

Also for this spambot stuff

And events, those are a lot of fun.


----------



## Beary (Apr 28, 2015)

thank you for not being afraid to roast apples
because roasted apples are gross and soggy but you did it which takes courage


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 28, 2015)

This is totally needed after a day like today.

I'd like to thank all the staff for making TBT such a great place!
We don't say it enough, but we appreciate everything you do for us~


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for all you do!


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Ty for keeping this place under control.

Btw mods with splatoon avatars are 10 times cooler.


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 29, 2015)

Serious shout out to the mods of this place, they've always been so helpful, from when i got scammed for the first time, to every question i have!
Y'all are great


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

Eh, Kaiaa's the only mod that's been human when it ever comes to anything that happens to me/I have done.

So woo Kaiaa, you keep goin' girl.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaiaa, Tina and Gallows is bae awesome.

You go madams/sirs/it


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2015)

I know it's wrong to pick favourites, but I do really like ZR. Everyone's great, okay?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah everyone  do a great job. But yes they need to review some rules, especially for TBT marketplace but I'm not gonna debate it here.


----------



## Irarina (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you so much mods for making this forum an enjoyable place c: I love to be here a lot!


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah everyone  do a great job. But yes they need to review some rules, especially for TBT marketplace but I'm not gonna debate it here.



There's no worries there, we already know and are working behind the scenes to fix them, I can't give you a time frame though 

While we appreciate your thanks (Considering it's actually pretty rare we're thanked for what we do) we couldn't be a forum without all of you here. So really, thank you to the people of the Bell Tree for sticking with us despite our flaws! You're truly a great group of people. I'm just happy that you guys look past the cons and look at the pros of the site. Keep positive everyone, things always get better


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Nah, I don't need time as exact dates but good to know you guys are on it considering some threads here


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 29, 2015)

The only mod worthy of praise is the ultimate waifu of avatars @Kaiaa.

But in all seriousness, thank for admins/mods here at TBT for making it a safe, fun environment for everyone!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for being here, there, and everywhere! ^-^


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

They mods don't like me very much


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2015)

Big thanks to Kaiaa for giving me advice on what to do to naughty apples.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 29, 2015)

only mod I can stand is Kaiaa so... 

Thanks kaiaa er.. mods. admins =_=




sailoreamon said:


> They mods don't like me very much



onlykaiaalikesmelamo.




Hyogo said:


> Eh, Kaiaa's the only mod that's been human when it ever comes to anything that happens to me/I have done.
> 
> So woo Kaiaa, you keep goin' girl.



yes.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 29, 2015)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thankyou mods! You give me something to go on all the time! I love this community C:


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you to the mods and admins! You make this site a good place to go to ^_^


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2015)

I think the community is the greatest of all reasons to be here, and the staff members are as big a part of the community as everybody else. Sure, they have the ability to ban your butt if you get out of line, but they're also humans, like us. They're people with lives and dreams, and they choose to stay with us here and keep this community alive and safe for people of all ages, and I think that's what every community should be about. With or without Animal Crossing, we have fun chatting about a ton of different subjects and I think that's a great example of how this community is so powerful and so much more than just a forum.

Again, the staff here dedicate time to keep this community alive and safe for people of all ages, and sometimes that doesn't go exactly as planned, but this place has been around for years and it still has a lot of potential for the future, and I for one will be sticking around to see what comes of it. So, I'd personally like to thank the staff for being so welcoming and kind, for I remember a time when I thought this was just gonna be another dumb attempt of mine to make friends. Was it dumb? Perhaps. Was it worth it? Oh, yes. Thank you, staff.


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you staff! I haven't been around long but this forum is one of the most active & well kept I've ever seen, thanks for that!!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2015)

You guys are too nice. :'(



Hyogo said:


> Eh, Kaiaa's the only mod that's been human when it ever comes to anything that happens to me/I have done.



What do you mean by that, Bell Tree Member #16636?


----------



## Beary (Apr 29, 2015)

Thunder said:


> You guys are too nice. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that, Bell Tree Member #16636?



guys
thunder is a robot

i have come to this conclusion


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 30, 2015)

Beary said:


> guys
> thunder is a robot
> 
> i have come to this conclusion


Member #28499 don't break reg. Don't want the maintenance workers to come back and reprogram you do you?

Also when I turn 21 some of you should expect bottles of alcohol that you all deserve @ staff.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

Tom said:


> Member #28499 don't break reg. Don't want the maintenance workers to come back and reprogram you do you?
> 
> Also when I turn 21 some of you should expect bottles of alcohol that you all deserve @ staff.



Just hand them out

Also I kinda want to reset my user title to see if I got that 15k post one *cough*


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

Tom said:


> Member #28499 don't break reg. Don't want the maintenance workers to come back and reprogram you do you?
> 
> Also when I turn 21 some of you should expect bottles of alcohol that you all deserve @ staff.



oh dear


----------

